# Circular Saw Mill on craigslist in mid michigan



## ryno (Dec 18, 2008)

check this out. 

I thought i would post this here in case anyone was interested. I just happened to see it on there while brousing. 

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/grd/961940769.html


----------



## irishcountry (Dec 18, 2008)

cool wonder how well it works and if it needs any work done to it?? A guy 20 minutes from me had a whole set up (circular) for sale awhile ago for $1800 plus said he would show how to use it and hook you up with people to sell to and buy logs from I should have e-mailed him seemed like a pretty good deal.


----------

